# Riding around Cape Hatteras?



## Chef Tony

I'll be spending a week in Cape Hatteras this summer for a family reunion. I've never been there. There looks to be just one road up and down the coast that doesn't go far... 
What is the cycling like? 

Are there places to rent a decent road bike? Is it OK for daily rides? Is it narrow, crowded with other vacationers? Will I be taking my life in my hands riding on it? 

Or can I rent a MTB and cruise around the dunes? What are the options? Any web recources?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## seti

*hatteras riding*



Chef Tony said:


> I'll be spending a week in Cape Hatteras this summer for a family reunion. I've never been there. There looks to be just one road up and down the coast that doesn't go far...
> What is the cycling like?
> 
> Are there places to rent a decent road bike? Is it OK for daily rides? Is it narrow, crowded with other vacationers? Will I be taking my life in my hands riding on it?
> 
> Or can I rent a MTB and cruise around the dunes? What are the options? Any web recources?
> 
> Thanks in advance.....


chef,
i have been vacationing in hatteras for 15 years it is truly a beautiful place. a beach like no other. where exactly are you staying.the nags head area is quite crowded for cycling. the hatteras area and south is less crowded. from my experiences the cycling is not that good.the wind is always blowing and the traffic is concentrated on the one main road. however,if you really want to ride, i would suggest you bring your own bike and ride at sunrise to avoid the wind and cars. the terrain is basically flat as a board. people do ride and i see them at all times. IMHO you would be taking your life in your hands at any time other than sunrise ,the shoulders are sand and could cause you to crash.
you will really enjoy cape hatteras! when i go i view it as aweek off the bike and get out the running shoes for some long sloooowww runs! when i return home i have the bike 
waiting. the sports you can try on hatteras are very interesting, kite surfing,sailing,windsurfing,surfing,surf fishing and of course kicking back! 
as you can tell i really enjoy hatteras. try nps.gov (cape hatteras national seashore) or try kitty hawk kites for some ideas on kite surfing, etc....

enjoy your visit !


----------



## alamike

Chef Tony said:


> I'll be spending a week in Cape Hatteras this summer for a family reunion. I've never been there. There looks to be just one road up and down the coast that doesn't go far...
> What is the cycling like?
> 
> Are there places to rent a decent road bike? Is it OK for daily rides? Is it narrow, crowded with other vacationers? Will I be taking my life in my hands riding on it?
> 
> Or can I rent a MTB and cruise around the dunes? What are the options? Any web recources?
> 
> Thanks in advance.....


One fun road ride is to ride the road across Ocracoke Island. You can ride your bike down to the ferry that goes between Hatteras Island and Ocracoke, or take your bike by car down to the ferry parking lot. (I am not sure where your staying, Hatteras Village, Buxton, Avon ?). Take the ferry ride to Ocracoke with your bike. After the Ferry gets to Ocracoke, let the cars go screaming up the road. Ride the road behind them. I have done it several times, it is a fun ride. The only rentals that you will find are beach cruisers. So bring your own bike.


----------

